# rc18t



## ML23 (Aug 22, 2006)

Does anyone know if they make a carbon fiber chassis for the 18t, and if so where i can get it.

Thanks for the help
Drunk Mike


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

This is one that I know of. http://www.diggitydesigns.com/products1.html


----------

